# le freebs // art for peeps



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

i need practice drawing

NOTICES : 
 . only headshots will be available since im busy with testing and end of the year stuffs.
 . dont claim these as your own
 . dont erase my name
 . tips are not needed but appreciated !



will du: people
will not du: animals, gore, overly sexualized requests ( ie kissing characters, bewbs, etc )


samples



Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz (May 3, 2015)

Me please! Saw these yesterday, they're so cute!

Any of my OCs from here: (x)
You pick. c:


----------



## biibii (May 3, 2015)

I'd love for you to enter my contest!

Can you please draw my gemsona?


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Me please! Saw these yesterday, they're so cute!
> 
> Any of my OCs from here: (x)
> You pick. c:



boom


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

mine, please? c: x


----------



## Pokemanz (May 3, 2015)

Beary said:


> boom



She's so cute ;w;
Tysm!!


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> I'd love for you to enter my contest!
> 
> Can you please draw my gemsona?
> 
> View attachment 92294



im sorry, but ive been trying to draw her and i cant do the hair. I'll try again later, but i need to do other freebies first. 



Pokemanz said:


> She's so cute ;w;
> Tysm!!



yw!!!


----------



## biibii (May 3, 2015)

You can edit her hair if you'd like!

Give it your own kick!


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> You can edit her hair if you'd like!
> 
> Give it your own kick!






Spoiler


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Me please omg so cute




Can I just have colored outlines like the samples? :3
And also with nerdy glasses and bluey green eyes please!


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

These are cute! My mayor, please ? c: 



Spoiler: mayor


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

im taking a beeak, will do another at 4 pm pst


----------



## momiji345 (May 3, 2015)

Here a picture of myaor if u like to draw him ;-)


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 3, 2015)

Only if you have time :3
Your pictures are so adorable but don't over do it ^^




She is based off this character


----------



## beebcrossing (May 3, 2015)

Could I possibly have one? Only if you can though, love. Your drawings are so cute!


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

can u make meh a kaneki Ken PLS 
i don't want give U pic bc I want UR imagination THX bye 
nice day


good luck! (;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Awww these are cute I would have a request but you stated you can't do guys ;-; anyways keep up the good work


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Me please omg so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: i tried











- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Awww these are cute I would have a request but you stated you can't do guys ;-; anyways keep up the good work



shshshs
i can make an exception


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

bae
can i put this on my tumblr and show my fans?


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> These are cute! My mayor, please ? c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor





Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> bae
> can i put this on my tumblr and show my fans?



yas
<33


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw she's adorable, thank you very much~ <33


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> Aw she's adorable, thank you very much~ <33



yw bae ;3


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Here a picture of myaor if u like to draw him ;-) View attachment 92327





Spoiler: omg i almost didnt save this one


----------



## momiji345 (May 3, 2015)

Thank you so much  he's Perfect  ;-)


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

will do more tomorrow after school, goodnight.


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

beebcrossing said:


> Could I possibly have one? Only if you can though, love. Your drawings are so cute! View attachment 92334





Spoiler







@Cuddle : i was really tired when i skimmed the page for refs ans i missed yours >_<
its next in line, though!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 4, 2015)

If you want you could try mine! 




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

These are absolutely adorable.  

If you would like to do one of these....I would just love it.  
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1

Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 4, 2015)

I was wondering if you could draw my mayor? Here is my reference sheet if you can http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg  It does not matter what size 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> Only if you have time :3
> Your pictures are so adorable but don't over do it ^^
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> If you want you could try mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: boop













ATotsSpot said:


> These are absolutely adorable.
> 
> If you would like to do one of these....I would just love it.
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1
> ...





Spoiler: foobly


----------



## biibii (May 4, 2015)

holy can I request agian


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> holy can I request agian



ye


----------



## Prabha (May 5, 2015)

dude ur improving faster than chuck Norris's punches


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 5, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks amazing! Thank you so much! ^-^


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 5, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks adorable!  Thank you so much!  <3 <3 <3  (Sending you a little tip!)


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2015)

Prabha said:


> dude ur improving faster than chuck Norris's punches



im secretly a robot



ReXyx3 said:


> It looks amazing! Thank you so much! ^-^





ATotsSpot said:


> She looks adorable!  Thank you so much!  <3 <3 <3  (Sending you a little tip!)



Thank you both, and yw <3


----------



## Ashtot (May 5, 2015)

hey beary i love your art its really cute

if you cant its fine but if you can could you make me something in your style using this as a reference?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128382...7/17060427545/


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 5, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler



Thank you so much I love it so much :3


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> Thank you so much I love it so much :3



yw! :3


----------



## LeilaChan (May 5, 2015)

Any of my OCS please x
Full body if possible but hedahots are awesome too !


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

sorry that i haven't been posting, having trouble with one.


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> I was wondering if you could draw my mayor? Here is my reference sheet if you can http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg  It does not matter what size
> 
> Thank you so much!





Spoiler: im sorry if its bad but i had to try multiple times ;u;


----------



## DaCoSim (May 7, 2015)

These are really lovely, Beary!!! Please feel free to draw my mayor if you'd like! I'd be happy to tip!  Here's a ref 



Spoiler: Midori


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 7, 2015)

Awwh so cute! Please could you do mine? Full body? :3 or head shot, whichevers easiest (ref in sig)


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 7, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler: im sorry if its bad but i had to try multiple times ;u;



It's cute!!! Thank you!


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

note: sticking to only headshots for now.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

whoops almost forgot about this
back to work i go


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

oo!

when you get a chance, could you give my mayor a go?
Another ref in my sig.


Spoiler: ooh  refs








Really cute art :3


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Any of my OCS please x
> Full body if possible but hedahots are awesome too !





Spoiler: im v happy with this one


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler: im v happy with this one



that's super cute!


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> that's super cute!



thank you c:


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> These are really lovely, Beary!!! Please feel free to draw my mayor if you'd like! I'd be happy to tip!  Here's a ref
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Midori





Spoiler


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

note: these are all done on an ipad


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> note: these are all done on an ipad



Whaaaa howwwwww???? omg


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> Whaaaa howwwwww???? omg



lmao
i use an app called Sketchbook Pro
its actually really nice, even has a layer system and everything


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> lmao
> i use an app called Sketchbook Pro
> its actually really nice, even has a layer system and everything



Wow. On an iPad?!

You have some epic skills, my friend.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Wow. On an iPad?!
> 
> You have some epic skills, my friend.



i have no skills on the computer you dont even know
in 5 years everyone wikl be doing this im just ahead of the times B-)


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> i have no skills on the computer you dont even know
> in 5 years everyone wikl be doing this im just ahead of the times B-)




Haha lol 

Well are you using a stylus on your iPad?
If you got a Wacom (drawing tablet), or something of the like, I'm sure it'd be similar. I donno, I've never used an iPad for drawing..

mostly because I don't have one


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Haha lol
> 
> Well are you using a stylus on your iPad?
> If you got a Wacom (drawing tablet), or something of the like, I'm sure it'd be similar. I donno, I've never used an iPad for drawing..
> ...



nope 
i just use my finger ; u ;


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

You're a wizard, Beary!


----------



## LeilaChan (May 10, 2015)

Thank you I love mine!!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler



Beary!!!! This is so presh!!!! Thank you SOOO very much!!! Sending a tip your way right now!!! I luv it!!!!


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Thank you I love mine!!



yw! <3



DaCoSim said:


> Beary!!!! This is so presh!!!! Thank you SOOO very much!!! Sending a tip your way right now!!! I luv it!!!!



thank you for le tip :3



MayorMae said:


> Awwh so cute! Please could you do mine? Full body? :3 or head shot, whichevers easiest (ref in sig)





Spoiler













Jellonoes said:


> oo!
> 
> when you get a chance, could you give my mayor a go?
> Another ref in my sig.
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> yw! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAAAH!
Again, I say,

You're a wizard, Beary!
Adorable!
Thanks : D


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> GAAAH!
> Again, I say,
> 
> You're a wizard, Beary!
> ...



yw !!

bumpy ~


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

boomp


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> yw! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awh shes so cuteeee tysm! <3


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

*pokes thread*


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

don't know if you'd do this or not but can u draw me a kaneki?

here's a pic of him


Spoiler:  smexy mess







If u can't its cool, it was worth a shot lmao


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> don't know if you'd do this or not but can u draw me a kaneki?
> 
> here's a pic of him
> 
> ...



oh jesus
my sister's watching that anime....hmmm
i'll try.


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> oh jesus
> my sister's watching that anime....hmmm
> i'll try.



ill give you a hug as a bribe if u do it. (everyone wants my hugs)

but that anime is brutal to your heart, don't watch it if you don't want to crie


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ill give you a hug as a bribe if u do it. (everyone wants my hugs)
> 
> but that anime is brutal to your heart, don't watch it if you don't want to crie





Spoiler











i tried so hard


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my g
He looks like a cute lil devil, I love it.
thx omg


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> oh my g
> He looks like a cute lil devil, I love it.
> thx omg




really ?? 
yw and ty c: ~~~


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> really ??
> yw and ty c: ~~~



yeah omg U improved so much from when you used to draw that depressing girl that made me crie


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> yeah omg U improved so much from when you used to draw that depressing girl that made me crie



iM SORRY I MADE YOU CREI


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> iM SORRY I MADE YOU CREI



YOUR ART PUTS ME IN TEARS 

liek that boi with the banana split on his head, makes me crie cuz I'm hungry


----------



## himeki (May 10, 2015)

Omigosh please do Touka Chan!


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> YOUR ART PUTS ME IN TEARS
> 
> liek that boi with the banana split on his head, makes me crie cuz I'm hungry



rip



MayorEvvie said:


> Omigosh please do Touka Chan!



okie doke


----------



## Beary (May 13, 2015)

aCK
i swear ive been working on it

bunpie ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Omigosh please do Touka Chan!
> 
> -snip-





Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

omg would you draw one of my babbies



Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2


----------

